# Share your input at RAC meetings



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The July/August RAC meetings start tomorrow night in Beaver, and there are a couple of issues that may be of interest to cougar and furbearer hunters. The RAC meeting agenda/packet is pretty long, but the proposals you might care about include:


Proposed Fee Schedule FY 2015
Cougar Recommendations
Furbearer and Bobcat Harvest Recommendations

We'd like to encourage everyone - whether you support the proposals or not - to try and attend your local RAC meetings and share your input. You may support an idea (or oppose it) but if the RAC members don't hear from you, they won't be able to weigh your concerns in making their recommendations to the Wildlife Board.

The meetings will be held across the state over the next two weeks:

*Southern region*
July 30, 7 p.m.
Belknap Elementary School
510 N 650 E, Beaver

*Southeastern region*
July 31, 6:30 p.m.
John Wesley Powell Museum
1765 E Main Street, Green River

*Northeastern region*
Aug. 1, 6:30 p.m.
DWR Northeastern Region Office
318 N Vernal Ave, Vernal

*Central region*
Aug. 6, 6:30 p.m.
Springville Public Library Meeting Room
45 S Main Street, Springville

*Northern region*
Aug. 7, 6 p.m.
Brigham City Community Center
24 N 300 W, Brigham City

If you're unable to attend in person, please contact the RAC chairs and RAC members for your area and share your thoughts with them directly.


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

Been to enough rac meetings.

I have watched the Wildlife board completely ignore and toss out rac proposals.

The system is BROKEN!!!!
Stop teasing the sportsmen of Utah.

Just have one meeting stop wasting our time and udwr $$$$$.

No offence Amy just the truth.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The whole mountain lion situation in Utah is a complete mess!!!!

Ignorant deer hunters blaming cats for no deer ... 

NEWS FLASH, Lions are at thier lowest numbers in 25 years!

Yet with all the politcal BS going on we still have HO lion hunting..Why?

The days of being a houndsmen, and running for fun are gone. VERY sad ..

Wish me kids could have witnessed how much fun hound dogg'in cat was.


----------

